
Show HN: I've made extension with live soccer scores in new tab - defly
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/efpkmgeabjpobmppofgnlfihgkinjlcb
======
defly
Hi, HN community, I'm creator of this extension, want hear some feedback,
thank you.

